# Your favourite Cathedral



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I went to Wells in Somerset, UK last week, they have a beautiful cathedral with an unusual design, the town also has less than 10,000 residents so it is strange to see such a large cathedral there.


----------



## Amazing (Dec 20, 2004)

The Cathedral in my home city, Mechelen. This is the St.Rombouts Cathedral. Unfinished though.


----------



## Sarajka (Jan 24, 2005)

Mine is the Catholic Cathedral in the village of Vares, Bosnia-Herzegovina.

It's a beautiful village and the church has interesting geometric patterns on the exterior, and beautiful murals inside.


----------



## Paul D (Jul 3, 2004)

*The Anglican Cathedral in Liverpool*























A couple of pictures by Scouserdave of Britains biggest cathedral.


----------



## ferramont (Feb 9, 2005)

For me it's Amiens cathedral. If I knew how to attach photos, I'd post some.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Jonesy55 said:


> I went to Wells in Somerset, UK last week, they have a beautiful cathedral with an unusual design, the town also has less than 10,000 residents so it is strange to see such a large cathedral there.


 man so beautiful  British gothic is amazing!!


----------



## Skyland (Jul 3, 2005)

*Frauenkirche Dresden, Germany*

IMO this is by far the most beautiful cathedral in the world. It will reopen this year - a symbol of peace and reconciliation.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

its beautiful that catedral but beauty depends from your perssonal point of view :yes:


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

Ferramont:

- Go to www.imagshack.us (in a new window)
- Click 'Browse'
- Choose the photo you want us to show
- Then click 'Host it'
- Click on the logo above in the 'Reply to Thread' window, where you can see 'Insert image', you'll see a window named 'Explorer User Prompt'
- In the Imageshack window, select the url that is shown before 'Direct link to image', and copy to the window 'Explorer User Prompt', and click 'OK' in that window

Voilà, ça y etait


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

I used to live on the same street as this cathedral - Salisbury, England
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y281/gherkin007/salisburycathedral.jpg


----------



## Day Release (Jul 5, 2005)

Wells is really beautiful


----------



## Paul D (Jul 3, 2004)

*The Metropolitan Cathedral.*










Another great picture by Scouserdave of Liverpool's second cathedral.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I would probably choose Riverside Church, b/c it definately one of the tallest.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 5, 2004)

*My most favorite......Antwerp, Belgium; Onze Lieve Vrouwe Kathedraal.*



















*Beautiful Dutch cathedral; St.Jan catheral 's-Hertogenbosch.*


----------



## Liz L (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks for all the great pictures, folks! They're all beautiful, but each has a unique beauty that makes it REALLY hard for me to pick and choose...and I'll feel more confident to choose, at any rate, after I see more of the great cathedrals of Europe...I am SO looking forward to getting back to England, and going to France

BTW, those huge "scissor arches" in the crossing at Wells were put in to keep the crossing tower from collapsing; it's a tribute to the master mason who designed them that they also work so well aesthetically. Necessity is the mother of invention...

It's incredible to me that those Medieval Gothic marvels were built without modern technology (or mathematics!) ,:uh: and are still standing...


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Monkey said:


> Salisbury Cathedral


mine too!


----------



## Gabe (Jul 24, 2003)

Barcelona Cathedral


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

any cathedral is a beautiful cathedral. I love them all but dresden, koln and Ulm are my favorite.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

*St Paul's*

Built in the late 1600's on the orders of Charles II, it is the largest Protestant cathedral in the world and stands 111m tall.

The building survived the terrible devastation of the Blitz, while everything else around it burned.


----------



## Melchisedeck (Jul 29, 2005)

Milan Cathedral



































































Florence..



























Palermo


----------



## eulogy (Apr 29, 2005)

St. Mary's Cathedral in Sydney:


----------



## MirageBistro (Apr 1, 2006)

kay:


----------



## maiwell (Feb 14, 2006)

florencia, salamanca, ulm, leon, milano,...


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Well, it's time for me to post my favorite Cathedral that many of you might not even know. Since it is located on the far side of the world, in a nation that is predominantly Catholic, The Philippines, many of you might not even seen this Cathedral yet. Well, it's not very grandiose since we are not in EUROPE, HELLO? would you expect a Notre Dame de Chartres-style of Cathedral in ASIA? ANyways, it was first built somewhere in the 1570's and it has been rebuilt over and over again for over 7 times. The Spaniards built a grand one in the 1800's but it was bombed by the Americans in WWII since they though some Japs might have been hiding there.

Well anyway, here is it. This is the back portion


This next picture below shows the bell tower, FYI, this cathedral is a reconstucted one built by the Vatican in 1957. It is located in Intramuros, Manila. Intramuros had 10 churches before including this cathedral, only one of them remained entirely intact.


Anyway, this is the Cathedral just right after the WWII Liberation of Manila where 100,000 souls lost their lives, this pic below is a grimy reminder of what war can do!


This pic below shows the interiors of the Cathedral, rather bland compared to the ones in Europe but then again WE ARE IN ASIA!


Well, many might be skeptical if ever we Filipinos have got some nice churches to share, well, we have! This next pic is not the Manila Cathedral, rather the Iglesia de San Agustin, a UNESCO World HEritage Site, oldest in the Philippines. It's got a lovely interior!



Hope you liked my favorite Church and Cathedral, all photos, I got them from the Philippine sub-forum and it's my bad that I forgot to whom I should give credit to, so kung sino man siya, sana mapatawad niya ako!


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

^^Oops, the facade, I forgot! HEre's Manila Cathedral's front portion from the corner view.


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

^^ I can't believe what you said about Manila Cathedral...it is beautiful, period. and here are my pics of the Manila Cathedral...

The Manila Cathedral


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

My favorite is the *Crystal Cathedral* in Orange County


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Sagrada Família, Barcelona*


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

Sagrada Familia is not a cathedral


----------



## _UberGerard_ (Dec 23, 2004)

*catedral metropolitana, Mexico city*


----------



## MWL (Mar 27, 2006)

Murcia's Cathedral (Spain), singular...


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

St Pauls London
Sacré Cœur Paris
Notre Dame Montréal
Sagrada Familia Barcelona
Salisbury Cathedral


----------



## Limongi (Jul 13, 2006)

My favorite Brazilian cathedrals:

*1. Catedral Metropolitana da Sé - São Paulo, Brazil*









*2. Catedral Metropolitana Nssa. Sra. Aparecida - Brasília, Brazil*









[]'s
kay:


----------



## Enzo911 (Jun 14, 2006)

WANCH said:


>


Cathedral or discotheque? :dance:


----------

